# Improving CO2/Circulation in a nano



## GillesF (10 Feb 2012)

Hi guys

I have some thread algae/BBA in my tank due to low CO2/bad circulation. This is how the nano looks like (without the hardscape):

http://i43.tinypic.com/2uemh4k.jpg

Specs:

30x15x25cm
150l/h external mini cannister filter
Full EI dosing
4,5w LED, 7 hours/day
CO2 injection through diffuser (+ liquit carbon atm against the algae)

So the flow goes from left to right (30cm) with the diffuser in the front right corner. This gives good CO2 distribution at the front but not at the back. 

I don't like using liquid carbon because I'm often away during weekends. I can put a longer spray bar at the back but I'm afraid this will decrease circulation even further (150l/h in theory but much lower in reality, Chinese filters ...). Inline diffusers are not an option because the diameter of the outlet tubing is 11mm.

Does anyone know how I could improve the CO2 distribution with the diffuser? 

Thanks for the help,
Gilles


*edit* I noticed that the Up Aqua atomizer is available in 8/12mm. I assume this will fit?


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Feb 2012)

Hi Giles,
             Have you tried moving the diffuser to the the left wall, central, below the spraybar? Injection rate increase will also help.

Cheers,


----------



## GillesF (11 Feb 2012)

Hi Clive

the injection rate is already quite high. Last week I almost lost a fish after increasing it just a little bit. Can I assume the problem is not the injection rate problem but rather the circulation? The spraybar does mix the CO2 pretty well but I think the java fern sort of blocks the CO2 bubbles?

I'll try and place the diffuser at the other side and see what happens. I'm also thinking of replacing the glass diffuser by the smallest version of the Up atomizer. Less equipment in the tank and probably better distribution too. Do you think it will fit?


----------



## spyder (11 Feb 2012)

I would be more inclined to run the spraybar along the back of the tank, top of your picture. As it is now the flow has to travel the full width of the tank before hitting a wall and being pushed down and back. With the spraybar on the back, you will gain flow rate as the flow has less distance to travel to the front of the tank before being deflected down and to the back.


----------



## GillesF (12 Feb 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I would be more inclined to run the spraybar along the back of the tank, top of your picture. As it is now the flow has to travel the full width of the tank before hitting a wall and being pushed down and back. With the spraybar on the back, you will gain flow rate as the flow has less distance to travel to the front of the tank before being deflected down and to the back.



I'll probably do that in combination with the Up atomizer.


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Feb 2012)

When you say mini-canister filter, what is it?
Just being nosey 

Kris


----------



## GillesF (12 Feb 2012)

It's this one:


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Oh I see  thanks for the link.
Is the flow any good on it ?
Sorry for Hijacking the thread   

Kris


----------



## GillesF (14 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Oh I see  thanks for the link.
> Is the flow any good on it ?
> Sorry for Hijacking the thread
> 
> Kris



It's not bad but I was expecting more from it. I think bad design slows down the flow. Only paid 25€ for it though ...


----------



## Kristoph91 (14 Feb 2012)

Ah well, I guess you get what you pay for these days. Not a bad price for what it is though.


----------



## GillesF (18 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Ah well, I guess you get what you pay for these days. Not a bad price for what it is though.



Yeah, it is much better than my nano internal filter and it has a lot more filter media in it.


----------



## GillesF (19 Feb 2012)

I was able to connect a 12/16 atomizer to the inlet tubing, I'm looking forward to seeing the results. The spraybar is about 9mm, does someone know where I can get a clear 9mm spray bar?


----------

